# 26th annual american frog day



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

American Frog Day : Home

Don't wait to get your lecture tixs, last one was completely sold out!


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Thinking about making the trip this year from Florida. Have there been alot of frogs to choose from in the past. I dont want to make the trip and walk away empty handed. Looking for things like large oophaga, and frogs not commonly available... 
Also excited to meet alot of the northern froggers as well! Wheres a good inexpensive place to stay in that area?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

there are lots of large oophaga now at this show thanks to Tesoros, so a few ppl will have them available including me, Ranarium, Tesoros themselves, Kevin Hoff and Lynn Rech just to say a few


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Sounds great, trip is looking to cost around $845 so its going to be a hard sale to the wife... thats before spending anything on frogs lol


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

But will julio be the auctioneer for the charity auction??


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

lol, yes as long as i have a beer in my hand 




hypostatic said:


> But will julio be the auctioneer for the charity auction??


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Do to everything that is going on in the world right now, we will move the event to next year on October 16th of 2021.

There will be too many rules in place this year with social distancing that will not allow for half the ppl to be able to take part in the event.

Those of you who have made reservations at the event hotel, please make sure to cancel your reservations as soon as possible otherwise if you forget and the date comes around you will be charged since the room is being held for you.

Stay safe and we look forward to seeing you in 2021


----------



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

Dang, that stinks!


----------



## Gar732 (May 11, 2020)

That’s too bad but probably for the best considering it’s a fund raiser.


----------

